# Marketing Research help



## jmc1515 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi folks

I need to do a project for my Marketing Research class that involves collecting 100 responses to a survey. I decided to do my research on the t-shirt market. My survey is only about 16 questions and takes just a few minutes to complete. I would really appreciate if anyone could take the survey and help me collect my research data. Thanks for your time. You can find it here (I created it w/ google docs): 

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFNaNHpDMDRGMFhBdU1oX3JRU2hPU3c6MQ


----------



## jmc1515 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks for the help everyone. i need about 25 more responses to meet my quote for the project. your time and help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

Can you share spreadsheet with members? I just submitted form so wants to look at results.

Thanks!


----------



## Mablemartinez (7 mo ago)

Very interesting, now I need the results for my thesis. Can you please post them or give me a link on how I can find you to send me the results. Obviously, if you still have them.


----------

